
Senate passes sweeping tax overhau - prando
https://www.politico.com/story/2017/12/01/tax-bill-2017-senate-republicans-274453
======
GarrisonPrime
Oh look. Not a word about what the bill contains, just gossipy reporting on
the strife of getting it passed. I'm not surprised.

